# Century ride Sat Aug 5 in Princeton



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

If you are looking for a Century ride. Princeton FreeWheelers offers several during the year. Late spring they had a coast to coast ride from the Delware River to Belmar and back again.

This Saturday, they have a big once a year event. Five rides, 20, 35, 50, 65, 100 miles. Cost is $30 and includes an after ride lunch with dessert, beverage, on the road rest stops with snacks, fresh fruit, beverages, water and early registrants get a free T shirt. You ride on your own or hook up with someone who is leaving or meet others on the road or at one of the many rest stops every 15-20 or so miles. You get one Cue sheet for your choice of ride length. Rides leave from 7am-11am, you leave on your own. Bike clubs from throughout the neighboring states were invited. 

This is a big event and lots of fun. It's well organized and staffed with volunteers from the Princeon Free Wheelers. The ride leaves from Mercer County Community College, West Windsor, outside of Trenton and Princeton NJ.

Go to www.PrincetonFreeWheelers.com for more information and download the registration sheet.

Sorry for the late notice, but this is the 26th year they have offered these rides so I feel comfortable saying they'll offer it next year.


----------

